# Only Two Tuners being used on Hopper? Guide Update?



## Fosterjaka

I turned on my Hopper to find the tuner status screen. One tuner was PTAT. The second was for programming being viewed on one of 2 Joeys from that Hopper. It looks like the third tuner said "Guide Update" and could not be accessed. When I selected a channel on the Hopper it interrupted the programing on the Joey. Only one of the Joeys is being used. I thought I have three tuners with 2 available if PTAT is in use. My other Hopper Joey with PTAT off has no "Guide Update" assigned to any tuners and all three tuner are usable. I thought the guide updates occur in the early am hours. What is wrong here?


----------



## 3HaloODST

Tried a soft reboot? Red button behind the front panel door. Tried a hard reboot? Unplug the receiver for 10 seconds.


----------



## Fosterjaka

Will try that when TV viewing is done tonight. I Hope that is all it needs.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

You do have 3 tuners available, with 2 tuners when PTAT is recording. The Hopper checks for updates at 1 am but the actual updates will occur when the receiver is totally idle. This can occur at any time.

When all 3 tuners are in use, the TV Viewing Status screen will appear when the receiver is powered on. It sounds like it is operating as designed. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



Fosterjaka said:


> I turned on my Hopper to find the tuner status screen. One tuner was PTAT. The second was for programming being viewed on one of 2 Joeys from that Hopper. It looks like the third tuner said "Guide Update" and could not be accessed. When I selected a channel on the Hopper it interrupted the programing on the Joey. Only one of the Joeys is being used. I thought I have three tuners with 2 available if PTAT is in use. My other Hopper Joey with PTAT off has no "Guide Update" assigned to any tuners and all three tuner are usable. I thought the guide updates occur in the early am hours. What is wrong here?


----------



## Fosterjaka

It seems that the Hopper was stuck in a guide update and not releasing the third tuner. The Hopper may have even missed some updates in this state. The Hopper was also showing "Family Room" the Hopper location, as using 2 tuners after "Guide Update" was removed. After several cold reboots I now have 3 tuners on 3 tv's (1 Hopper 2 Joeys). However now I have audio problems with audio on 3 seconds then off three seconds on the Hoppers HDMI output to a my AV receiver. I have since connected thru optical digital audio and output is ok. The second Hopper works fine with no issues. I would like to note that the vip722 that the problem Hopper replaced had no issue with HDMI audio. I had only 2 tuners available so I dont think it was working as intended. I called the installer and he thinks the Hopper may be defective. I will see how it works over the next few days as the installer is not available till Sunday. I can live with the digital audio over optical. Same sound but different path.


----------



## some guy

"Fosterjaka" said:


> It seems that the Hopper was stuck in a guide update and not releasing the third tuner. The Hopper may have even missed some updates in this state. The Hopper was also showing "Family Room" the Hopper location, as using 2 tuners after "Guide Update" was removed. After several cold reboots I now have 3 tuners on 3 tv's (1 Hopper 2 Joeys). However now I have audio problems with audio on 3 seconds then off three seconds on the Hoppers HDMI output to a my AV receiver. I have since connected thru optical digital audio and output is ok. The second Hopper works fine with no issues. I would like to note that the vip722 that the problem Hopper replaced had no issue with HDMI audio. I had only 2 tuners available so I dont think it was working as intended. I called the installer and he thinks the Hopper may be defective. I will see how it works over the next few days as the installer is not available till Sunday. I can live with the digital audio over optical. Same sound but different path.


The hopper pulls two tuners to create a buffer for PIP. If you need to use that tuner or start viewing from a Joey it will function normally. So see two tuners being used by the Hopper is normal.


----------

